# hello good sirs



## oneninenineone (Sep 18, 2018)

never been active on forums before, so its all new to me. please be gentle  also, i have NO IDEA how to change signature, and it is sure in hell not in my settings, or maybe i just got dropped as a kid.


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 18, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Sep 19, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 20, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

oneninenineone said:


> never been active on forums before, so its all new to me. please be gentle  also, i have NO IDEA how to change signature, and it is sure in hell not in my settings, or maybe i just got dropped as a kid.



Welcome!


----------



## botamico (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

